# How We Score it .....................



## JenKennings

My Trivia is not your ordinary trivia, as it tends toward "minutia"............... so none of us are expected to do well from the Git-Go ! 
To clarify, 





NONE correct is the only Failing score............
ONE correct is a "D"....
TWO is a "D+"......
THREE correct is a "C-"
FOUR correct is a "C+"
FIVE correct is a "B-"
SIX Correct is a "B+"
SEVEN correct is an "A-", and earns you rep points....
EIGHT correct is an "A+", and earns you rep points and the Mortarboard !!

T or C functions as a bonus question; if you miss it, no harm, but if you nail it, it acts as another Right answer in the above scoring grid.

Saturday JEOPARDY works pretty much like the real thing; you "earn" what you earn, plain and simple.............. request payment from ABC 

the Sunday Specials are usually a themed learning experience, so We don't consider any score a "Losing" score ; just have fun, and "Learn" something.


----------



## Cowboy

Great scoring method Profesor  . What happens when you fail like I did today ? I dont do dunce hats or sit in the corner , that got me kicked outa 5th grade


----------



## JenKennings

Cowboy said:


> Great scoring method Profesor  . What happens when you fail like I did today ? I dont do dunce hats or sit in the corner , that got me kicked outa 5th grade




I wasn't gonna mention ti, but you get this..........


----------



## Cowboy

JenKennings said:


> I wasn't gonna mention ti, but you get this..........


 

 Works for Me


----------



## EastTexFrank

JenKennings said:


> NONE correct is the only Failing score............



I've had a few of those over the past weeks and months.  Let's just say that it keeps me grounded.


----------



## nixon

So , do we get a grade every now and then ,or is it in semesters ? 
just wondering as to when I'll receive My grades .


----------



## JenKennings

It's the Honor System, Mr. President ;

You grade yourself by the benchmarks, but in my judgement, every day is a new day ; clean slate, but then again, that's up to the player........... I've got enough on my plate just trying to keep the questions fresh............ maybe you want to do A SPREAD SHEET ?


----------



## tiredretired

This is getting to be like school.  I didn't do well there either.


----------



## nixon

JenKennings said:


> It's the Honor System, Mr. President ;
> 
> You grade yourself by the benchmarks, but in my judgement, every day is a new day ; clean slate, but then again, that's up to the player........... I've got enough on my plate just trying to keep the questions fresh............ maybe you want to do A SPREAD SHEET ?



Great ! It's just like public school ! What's a spread sheet ?


----------



## pirate_girl

JenKennings said:


> *-My Trivia is not your ordinary trivia-*
> 
> -just have fun, and "Learn" something-



*...and that's why we love it so much, Quiz Master!*

I do.. frequently..


----------



## ahvccenter

I think it's really complex and complicated ..


----------

